# Husqvarna 61 hard to pull start rope.



## derryl smith (Jan 4, 2013)

I am new to this forum I have a model 61 Husqvarna and I have not used it for several months, but it seems like it was almost locked down so I took the plug out and it turns OK I am wondering if this saw would have a compression release that is causing this, it has always been real hard to pull ever since I have owned it, can anyone please help me??


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I looked into it, a model 61 is 60cc, and can accept a 28" bar. Therefore, it is what would be deemed a larger, professional grade saw. Anything that size usually has a compression release, but not always. I looked at one model year of the 61 and it doesn't show a deko valve. Other model years may have had one, too many to look through. The first 2 digits of your serial number indicate the model year.

If it doesn't have one, it will require a fair amount of grunt to pull it over. Combustion deposits (carbon) will increase the difficulty by raising the compression ratio. The difficulty level to start any pull-start engine is of course relative to your upper body and arm strength, and engine condition / parasitic load etc.

The only advice I can offer is to pull it slowly until resistance is felt (compression stroke), pause, then pull quickly.


----------



## derryl smith (Jan 4, 2013)

*Husqvarna 61 hard to start*

Thanks paulr, it is a heavy saw but if you can hold out it will cut your wood and cover you with saw dust, the Serial no is 1984 023546 Rancher this is my Dads old saw I it had always been hard to pull but I guess since it has not been used for several months, I got it out and thought it was froze up but take the plug out it is OK I cannot see anything that would indicate a compression release, I was thinking maybe removing the muffler and checking,we had a weed-eater one time that would not run and found the dirt dobbers had stopped the exhaust up,
if anyone can offer any suggestions I will certainly be thankful. by the was I am 78 and don't have the strength I once had.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Husqvarna varies for serials, usually it's like an 84 for 1984 such as yours. Chain saws rarely have an issue with exhaust port restriction from carbon buildup such as you describe on a trimmer. Most 2-stroke exhaust port clogging comes from lugging, a term for near or full throttle with reduced engine speed due to overloading resulting in incomplete mixture burn. Think climbing a hill with a truck in 4th gear. Sometimes port clogging comes from too much oil in the mixture or stale fuel, but usually lugging. Chainsaws aren't often run under lugging conditions, and they often run at higher RPMs to begin with over other 2-stroke power equipment. Weedwhackers are prone to it as users often remove the cutter shield (or don't maintain it and run without a trim blade) and run excessive line lengths.

You could pull the muffler, but an easier way on _many_ saws is to pull the spark plug, peek in with a flashlight and pull the rope to bring the engine to BDC and you can view the port at that point.

If there's no deko, you can't add one without replacing the cylinder with one that has a boss for a deko. If they make a cylinder with a deko boss for that particular saw, you could have it installed but mind you it wouldn't be cheap. It would however, be cheaper than a new saw with a deko.


----------



## derryl smith (Jan 4, 2013)

OK! paulr44 Thanks again for your reply I did what you said to do, pull until you feel the compression and pull quickly and it fired the first time,I love this old saw even tho I don't use it that much but when i need it it gets the job done. I have a 340 Husqvarna that my wife bought me a couple of years back and it has been good also. Thanks again for your help.


----------

